# How China fooled the world!



## nickvc (Feb 18, 2014)

Interesting programme on BBC2 here in the UK tonight if slightly worrying!


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks! Looks very interesting, and frightening too I suppose? Here is an article describing the show How China Fooled The World.

http://tinyurl.com/mcxqu6c

macfixer01


----------



## rickbb (Feb 19, 2014)

Their still fooling the world. We still send them jobs and buy the cheap crap they send back.


----------



## butcher (Feb 19, 2014)

Well they have been collecting the worlds raw materials. while most of the world considers it trash.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 20, 2014)

What amazes me is that China has been a huge buyer of gold for the last few years but as they seem to be nearly as bankrupt as the rest of the world where has the actual money come from :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2014)

Bankrupt? They literally own the debts of quite a few countries. The US alone owed them over $1.3 trillion dollars as of 2013. They are playing a very very clever game.


----------



## Geo (Feb 20, 2014)

nickvc said:


> What amazes me is that China has been a huge buyer of gold for the last few years but as they seem to be nearly as bankrupt as the rest of the world where has the actual money come from :roll:



It's not anything like here or even the U.K. where there is some accountability of resources expenditure. At least here, if the government were spending billions buying metals while the people starved, we can vote them out on the next election. There, dissension can cost you your life as well as your family members. It's common place for the government of China to execute family members for crimes of one person against the state, and the state determines the crime and punishment without the benefit of trials and appeals. The U.N. has just compared the Chinese government to the Nazis due to human rights violations. China is a very strict communist government where individual wealth is closely monitored. You cant have your slave force wealthy enough to buy their freedom.


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 20, 2014)

In China they can execute you and then send a bill for the bullet to your family members.


----------

